# Throttlestop Speed shift behavior



## innercy (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, I'm quite new in throttlestop and OC. I have 2 laptop both have locked OC capability. I try playing with speed shift setting and both behave differently. Im not sure which one is suppose to work as intended.

I use both speed shift setting in throttlestop and windows (processor energy performance preference policy):

LAPTOP A
- power set to balance (power slider in the middle)- plugged in
- change epp setting, either as low as 255 or 0: core clock boost to max speed (mine around 4800Mhz)
- epp work fine and can be seen in fivr window
- min and max speed shift settting in tpl window not working. if i set max to 30 or something, clock still boost max 4800Mhz
- if power slider set to performance, epp change to 0 and clock boost max 4800Mhz (i guess it is normal)

LAPTOP B
- power set to balance (power slider in the middle)- plugged in
- change epp setting, either as low as 255 or 0: core clock boost based on epp setting. if i set to 255, core clock limited to 2300Mhz (base clock), and if i set to 0, max clock is 4800Mhz. then i set to 128, core clock reached around 3900Mhz. so i can conclude that epp setting also change turbo boost limit
- epp work fine and can be seen in fivr window
- min and max speed shift settting in tpl window not working. if i set max to 30 or something, clock still boost max 4800Mhz
- if power slider set to performance, epp change to 0 and clock boost max 4800Mhz (i guess it is normal)

Both laptop behave differently and which one is normal?. My guess is LAPTOP B cus speed shift setting not suppose to limit turbo boost isnt it? Need an insight. Thanks guys.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 5, 2021)

innercy said:


> I use both speed shift setting in ThrottleStop and windows (processor energy performance preference policy):


Why? There is only one register in the CPU that controls the Speed Shift settings. Why do you want Windows and ThrottleStop writing different information to the same CPU register? You are going to end up with a constant fight. Sometimes ThrottleStop will be in charge and sometimes Windows will be in charge of the Speed Shift settings. If you are using Windows 10 and it is able to control the Speed Shift EPP value, I would suggest not checking the Speed Shift EPP option on the main screen of ThrottleStop. There is no reason to. This setting is mostly for older versions of Windows and older computers that were not Speed Shift aware. If you can, let Windows manage the EPP setting.

Clear the Speed Shift EPP box, open the FIVR window and watch the monitoring table. As you move the performance slider back and forth in the system tray does the Speed Shift EPP value change? That means Windows is able to control the EPP setting. Different computers will use different EPP values. I think an EPP setting of 80 or 84 is a great setting for laptops. It allows full performance and it allows the CPU to slow down when idle if it has nothing to do. If you want maximum CPU speed and this slider does not allow you to select that, try using the Windows High Performance power plan instead of the default Balanced power plan. You can use ThrottleStop to access the Windows High Performance power plan if it is hidden and not available in the Power Options.

When EPP is set to 128, this can interfere with the CPU reaching maximum performance. When you set EPP to 192 or 255, this will definitely interfere with maximum performance. 


innercy said:


> speed shift setting not suppose to limit turbo boost isn't it?


Your testing confirms that the Speed Shift EPP setting can change the amount of turbo boost. Trust your testing.

The Windows power slider can use different EPP values on different computers. It all depends on what settings the manufacturer has decided to use. If you use the powercfg -qh command, this will show all of the settings within the current power plan including the hidden settings. I use powercfg -qh >C:\power.txt so all this info gets written to a file. Then I can have a look through this file for the good stuff. 

A Better or Best Performance setting on one computer cannot be compared to the exact same setting on a different computer if they are telling the CPU to use different EPP values. Another thing to watch for is sometimes the power slider does not do anything. You can switch settings but if the EPP value stays the same, CPU performance is not going to change. Better or Best performance might be exactly the same. Consumers like choices, even if some of these choices do not make any difference. Kind of like having 256 options for EPP when you really only need to be using 2 or 3 or maybe 4 different settings. I have EPP set to 0. That is good enough for me. 

I have not had any problems using the Speed Shift Max value to control the maximum CPU speed. Can you post some screenshots of your testing? Include some screenshots of ThrottleStop so I can see how you have the program setup.






If the turbo ratios are not locked in the FIVR window, that is a good way to control the maximum CPU speed.


----------

